# Bolen 38" rider



## zaboom (Sep 12, 2012)

*Bolen 38" rider no speed*

need help, my lawn mower seems to have lost most of it's speed and will not start unless I push real hard on the brake/clutch pedal and if I get off the mower it shuts off unless I hold this pedal down even in neutral with the pto disengaged


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like you may be having an issue with the clutch switch or the actuator. As far as the engine stopping when you get off the seat, that's normal, unless you lock the clutch pedal down. The speed issue could be a problem with the drive belts, idler spring or vari drive pulley, if it's the ground speed your talking about. If the problem is engine speed, it could be something else entirely.


----------



## zaboom (Sep 12, 2012)

it's the ground speed. I do lock the clutch pedal down. I can start it with my hand holding the pedal down putting pressure on the pedal standing beside it. I'll check the drive belts and idler spring tomorrow


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

zaboom said:


> it's the ground speed. I do lock the clutch pedal down. I can start it with my hand holding the pedal down putting pressure on the pedal standing beside it. I'll check the drive belts and idler spring tomorrow


How old is the mower and what model?


----------



## zaboom (Sep 12, 2012)

2006 model 762


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

zaboom said:


> 2006 model 762


Model and Serial number is on a decal underneath the seat. It's a much longer number with letters mixed in. 

I have seen the the actuator on some of these units bend or break the metal tab that pushes the button on the safety switch down and sometimes I have seen the button itself on the switch get damaged as a result. Look down near the clutch pedal just inside the hood and see if you can find the interlock switch. There must be some issue with the mechanics that operate the switch or the switch itself that is keeping the unit from running when you get off the seat.


----------



## zaboom (Sep 12, 2012)

Model 13AM762F765 Ser1J215H10519


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

zaboom said:


> Model 13AM762F765 Ser1J215H10519


http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram/BOLENS/42856/11484


----------



## zaboom (Sep 12, 2012)

30 year tech thanks for the help solved the problem on the mower shutting off, it was a bent metal tab that pushes the switch. Now I'll try and figure out why I don't have the speed.


sir Thomas thanks for the link that shows the illustration of the parts it should help


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

zaboom said:


> 30 year tech thanks for the help solved the problem on the mower shutting off, it was a bent metal tab that pushes the switch. Now I'll try and figure out why I don't have the speed.
> 
> 
> sir Thomas thanks for the link that shows the illustration of the parts it should help



From the drawings, it looks like the transfer case is belt driven. If just the moving speed is affected it could be the smaller belt connect to the pulley connected to the transfer case. If both the moving speed and the blade speed it affected it could be the belt from the pulley connect to the motor to the main pulley driving the mower belt and the belt to the transfer case.


----------

